# Advice for move to Beijing



## Munichjo (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,
We're a British family of 5 moving from Munich to Beijing in October this year. It has all happenend pretty quickly, so assuming work permit and health checks go OK we're off to China. 
I have a couple of questions. Could anyone advise on the British School in Shunyi? We have 3 kids aged 9, 12 and 14,5. We need to decide between International School and the German school (significantly cheaper).

We have a reasonably large dog we are considering bringing with us. Does anyone have any experience with pet relocation agencies, boarding kennels, dog sitters, vets etc in Shunyi or Beijing city itself? What is life like in Beijing with a dog? I know he wouldn't be allowed in the centre, but are there lots of other restrictions?

TIA. Jo


----------

